# Drilling flagstone stoop



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

how large of a hole do you want?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A diamond hole saw.
Or a diamond core drill.
Or a 1/4 inch diamond bit to drill a series of holes around the diameter
of the desired hole, then break out the center with a chisel.

The last one leaves an ugly hole that will need disguising.

ED


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

MODERATOR--I moved this to 'concrete,stone and masonry for you--

I would think a hammer drill with a masonry bit would work just fine---let's see what a mason thinks----


----------



## salvo (Jun 23, 2013)

I am planning to use a Simpson ABA44Z post mount. I am thinking of using a 3/8 inch diameter x 3 inch wedge anchor. I think a hammer drill and concrete bit would be ok. 

Is this the best approach?

Thanks.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

drill thru the flagstone w/1/4" masonry bit in a circular pattern then cold chisel out the flag doughnut hole,,, drill the appropriate size hole into the conc & use the lead drop-in's,,, you don't need much shear (sideways) strength,,, uplift (pullout) is important when high winds arrive


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hard to tell what kind of stone is on the porch, but it may be a good question for the contractor who installed it, or the yard he bought it from. If it's similar make-up to blue stone, an SDS hammer drill with a regular carbide bit wouldl be my first choice. Any chance you have a few scraps of stone laying around to test drill through?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

salvo said:


> I am planning to use a Simpson ABA44Z post mount. I am thinking of using a 3/8 inch diameter x 3 inch wedge anchor. I think a hammer drill and concrete bit would be ok.
> 
> Is this the best approach?
> 
> Thanks.


Hammer drill with masonry bit. I would tend to be a bit gentle with it and not put all your weight on it. 


As the other guy said; if you have some scrap laying around it would be a good idea to do some practice homes. Given the stone is adhered to the mortar/thinset whatever it will give the stone support and give some strength to the stone.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

My question is why did you use PT post to begin with.?


----------

